# degreasing hides



## lungbuster_01 (May 14, 2009)

I have a question on degreasing hides! For greasy hides like beaver, bear,****
is the old unleaded gas trick any good? I know Vandyk's sells degreasing mix's, but the gas sounds just as quick. And will the gas hurt the hides i have qured allready? :mg:


thanks Brandon


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Spend the $10 on a good tannery degreaser and don't even mess with the gas.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> Spend the $10 on a good tannery degreaser and don't even mess with the gas.


check out what liqui tan has to offer, most suppliers sell that line of chemicals


----------



## tkdeerhunter (Jun 26, 2006)

you could use white gas or mineral spirits works pretty good. I have used mineral spirits to do a ****. It worked pretty good and dont cost alot.


----------

